# Bahai



## Vytautas (Nov 4, 2006)

After winning runner-up for my school at the math compition at Northwestern University, I proceed to visit the Bahai House of Worship because it was very close were I was at. I was trying to find out what they belived and found out that basicly they accept the teachings of all religions and they work for world peace. In worship they only pray, read out loud scriptures, and do not preach any sermons because they do not have clergy. Anyone one else have commets or info about Bahai?


----------



## turmeric (Nov 4, 2006)

A heresy of Islam. These are sweet people but very wrong. They need to accept that there is only one through whom we can come to God - Jesus Christ. I think there's someone on this board who used to be Baha'i, that person will probably turn up and give you a better explanation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2006)

I used to be a Baha'i. 



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> I was once a Baha'i, a member of a religion born in Iran in the 19th century, which built on the Muslim idea that Judaism and Christianity were based on partial revelation from God, while Islam is the fulfillment of God's revelation through the prophet Muhammad. Likewise, Baha'ism teaches that all major prophets throughout history have been sent by God to progressively reveal divine truth, culminating (so far) in the teaching of Bahá'u'lláh, the founder of the Baha'i Faith. They argue that each revelation, whether by Jesus or Moses or whomever, was true for that period of time, but is superseded by the next prophet. This argument does violence to the logic of truth because the prophets contradict each other. Most notably for me personally, is the claim by Jesus that "I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me," a claim that is irreconcilable with the claims of Muhammad or Bahá'u'lláh. Jesus, in fact, claimed to be the Son of God and in doing so set Himself apart from all other 'prophets.' As Jesus is one Person of the Triune God, Muslims and Baha'is cannot consistently claim to praise the man and his teachings and yet reject His claim to Divinity.



I would also add that they believe in, among other things, egalitarianism, universal public education, one world government, evolution, and emphasize the Oneness of God rather than the Trinitarian nature of God. 

More info can be found here, here and here.


----------



## JM (Nov 5, 2006)

There is a difference between Bahaism today and what the founder espoused. "Orthodox" Bahai's believe in the oneness of all Monotheistic religions, which exclude Hinduism, Buddhism, Shinto, etc., yet the new and improved Bahai Faith includes all religions. For interests sake, google "Bahai and Covenant" and you can read what they believe on that topic.


----------

